# My Doctor says "No"???



## pumped2012 (Sep 11, 2012)

I recently went to see my doctor to consider me for HRT. I am 42yrs of age; he sent me for blood work. These are my results: 

Total Testosterone: 24.9 with a reference range of 7.6 - 31.4 nmol/l

Free Testosterone: 29.5 with a reference range of 25.0 - 80.0 pmol/l

As you can see, my free testosterone is low, but my total is normal. My doc says its the total testosterone that counts not free testosterone, therefore he will not consider me for HRT even though im on the low end of free testosterone.

Any thoughts??


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 11, 2012)

If you wanted to buy a car and the car yard told you no - would you take it or would you go find another car yard that wanted to deal with you?

Just keep shopping doctors until you find one that will give you what you want. 

You're a paying customer. And with all the advertising on TV regarding "Is it Low T.com" then why should you have to put up with it?


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Your free is what matters, not total. The majority of your total is bound. Your testosterone can not do what it needs to do if it's bound. Should you be on TRT? I would say no. You are producing a good amount of test it's just bound. If you can free up some of your total you should be good to go. Did you get your E2 check? High bf and E2 will lower your free test. Good luck..


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 11, 2012)

get on clomid at 50mg everyday and aromasin at 6mg everyday.  your levels will get kicked up pretty well with that alone.


----------



## creekrat (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, betting your shbg is elevated which will cause your free test to be low.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 12, 2012)

Try a new doc.


----------



## pumped2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for insight folks...getting a new doctor In Canada is not that easy.


----------



## BigFella (Sep 12, 2012)

Your total T is excellent, unless you're in great physical shape, when it would be normal. Your free T is poor, agreed. How's your body? % fat, general fitness? Are you carrying middle age spread fat - belly fat? Man boobs at all? If yes to either then your E is probably high, which then screws up the whole system.

One thing you need to be aware of: it's called TRT - _replacement_ therapy. You are producing plenty of T. If you were to inject T the first thing that would happen is that your HPTA (Google it) would shut down your endogenous T production completely. Now you definitely would be replacing your natural T with exogenous T - bloody pointless, really.

So for you the sensible thing to do isn't to drive your T down so you can get prescribed artificial T, it's to fix whatever it is that is binding your total T. and your buddies who have responded above are on the right track.

But no doubt your doctor told you all this. It's the only professional thing he could have done. 8-}


----------

